# New Alienware Desktop - wireless built in?



## Diabolik

I recently bought a new Alienware area-51 7500 model and I'm waiting for it to be built/shipped. 

I've used a laptop for some time, and I run on wireless. The laptop came with a wifi card built right in, and I didnt think about it before I bought my new pc. 

Before it gets here, I need to know does this desktop come with wifi built in or does it just have ethernet plugs (I'm restricted to wifi where I live)? 

If that is the case, I have to get a separate receiver that plugs into a USB port to detect the wifi.

I'd like to know before it gets here so if need be, I can get the hardware in advance.

Please shed some light on this for me, somebody


----------



## houssam_ballout

wifi it can be an ethernet adapter or USB adapter that come with desktop pc


----------



## fortyways

Could you show us a shopping cart/list of what you ordered, and the model number of the motherboard if possible?


----------



## Diabolik

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 2.66 GHz 6 MB Cache 1333MHz FSB
Graphics Card: 512 nVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Motherboard: nVIDIA nForce 680i SLI MotherBoard

Is the basic info, if you need any more ask


----------



## Geoff

Most likely you will need to add a wireless card, as desktops usually only come with wired NIC's.


----------



## Diabolik

I'm probably going to get a D-link PCI card, then.


----------



## fortyways

Diabolik said:


> Motherboard: nVIDIA nForce 680i SLI MotherBoard



Yeah, no onboard WiFi on that.


----------



## oscaryu1

houssam_ballout said:


> wifi it can be an ethernet adapter or USB adapter that come with desktop pc



Ethernet adapters can't be wireless 

Wireless adapters can come in:

USB 1.1
USB 2.0
PCI

Some motherboards have onboard wireless, but yours doesn't...


----------



## Diabolik

Thank you for the fast responses, I'm going to stop by Fry's today.


----------



## Alien Ware

If it doesn't you can buy a great USB adapter to use ($60-100)

Just plug into your usb and your good


----------



## oscaryu1

Alien - I've seen USB Wireless-G adapters at my local Fry's for $14.99. I'm pretty sure there was a $5 mail in rebate with it too.


----------



## fortyways

oscaryu1 said:


> Ethernet adapters can't be wireless
> 
> Wireless adapters can come in:
> 
> USB 1.1
> USB 2.0
> PCI
> 
> Some motherboards have onboard wireless, but yours doesn't...



and PCIe.


----------



## Diabolik

Ended up getting a D-Link WDA-1320 Wireless G Desktop Adaptor. Hope it works, I should get my PC sometime next week.


----------

